# Italy auto rental- Auto Europe/Avis?



## glenn1000 (May 3, 2008)

I just reserved a car using Auto Europe for a trip this summer to Italy. Rate for one week is $415 for a class B (Fiat Punto or similar) car. This allows us to pick up at the Rome airport (FCO) and drop off at Termini so we can spend the last night in Rome without having to take a train into town. It's through Avis and seems to include all the standard insurance coverage. I had to prepay but can cancel at any time. Sounds pretty good to me but I thought I'd post to see if anyone has any thoughts on this.


----------



## Jimster (May 3, 2008)

*italy*

It is usually cheaper to book through Kemmel.com in NY and you still use autoeurope.


BTW- Whooooo- my 1,000th post.


----------



## glenn1000 (May 3, 2008)

Jim,

Thank you for a good tip. I checked the rate and Auto Europe UK is $251 ($164 savings). The down side is that there is a cancellation penalty so that you have to pay three days rental if canceled at any time and full loss if not canceled within 72 hours. Also, I can only pick up and return at the airport rather than the Termini return option. 

I'll have to think about it but between the convenience factor, cost of getting downtown and the strict cancellation fees I'm inclined to stick with the US reservation. BTW, Auto Europe was not willing to match the price of their own company in the UK on my reservation! It has to be a US company to get a price match so I'd have to cancel and rebook on the UK site.


----------



## Linda74 (May 11, 2008)

We just returned last night....we rented from Avis in Venice and returned to Rome.....we had a Fiat Punto....Cost for the week was 225 Euros....we had a 37 Euro charge included in that price which was the VAT and we forget to have it refunded.....got this price through costco....


----------



## abdibile (May 13, 2008)

German consolidator billiger-mietwagen.de shows an Auto Europe Rate of € 201 (about $ 310) for Fiat grande Punto (THis is NOT automatic) with the option to cancel for free and pick up and/or return at the Rome Fiumicino Airport, Rome Downtown --- Via L'Aquila 15-17, Rome Downtown Office --- Viale Egeo 45 / 47

I chose June 3 - 10

The cheapest automatic is a Nissan Micra for € 274

I would suggest trying autoeurope.ie (Ireland) which is in Englich and has Euro currency. Euro prices should be cheaper than British pounds.


----------



## glenn1000 (May 13, 2008)

That's great. Thanks so much!  

I just booked Auto Europe on the Ireland site and have a rate of 229 Euros ($356) for the exact same car, no penalties and can pick up at FCO airport and drop off at Termini. I find it strange that the same company has different rates for the same cars in the same places depending on which country you book from.


----------



## radmoo (May 15, 2008)

*Hertz Anyone*

We booked a car for pick-up 16 July in Venice and return 22 July in Florence.  If you are MVCI owner, they offer FREE #1 Club membership and discount on Hertz rentals.


----------



## abdibile (May 16, 2008)

My experience is that none of these great "Platinum Diamond" or whatever programs give you the same low rate you can get from a good consolidator like AutoEurope.

I always compare although I have lots of status cards with rental companies (through business trips) but never booked a car fro private use through them because AutoEurope was always much cheaper and especially cheaper insurances included.

Like in the US, rental companies usually rip you off through expensive insurances. 

Consolidators add their own insurance coverage which is not overpriced. THis usually makes great savings.


----------

